# Novice who's noticed limitations of Barista express....advise a grinder between £200 and 300



## Yas90 (Mar 3, 2020)

I'm looking for a grinder between 200 to 300 quid. To replace the one with the barista express.

Realistically my budget is closer to 200 but if need be I could push it 300 (likely to face the rage of the missus)

I've seen a eureka mignon sell on here for 215, which I thought was a good option, but wanted to make sure I wasnt missing anything else.

Happy to buy a used grinder, given the advice I've read here previously.

Thanks all


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Yas90 said:


> I'm looking for a grinder between 200 to 300 quid. To replace the one with the barista express.
> 
> Realistically my budget is closer to 200 but if need be I could push it 300 (likely to face the rage of the missus)
> 
> ...


 I recently bought a brand new Mignon Manuale from BB for £189. 
I am very pleased with it.

By upgrade what are you not happy with? If you are after a significant jump in quality you are going to need to spend much much more. 
Or as you say second hand, probably commercial.

The Manuale with it's flat burrs seems to do a better job of bringing out the clarity of flavour in lighter roasts compared to the sage grinder (I have the Barista pro, same grinder, more steps) 
It also has a better tuning capacity.

If you drink darker roasts then the BE grinder is more than fine, but if you like lighter and/or more espresso drinks then the Manuale is worth it.

Alternatively blow your budget and get a niche zero.


----------



## Yas90 (Mar 3, 2020)

Finding there arent enough steps/options in the grinder...needs a 8.5 or 8.75 setting. Furthermore, its wildly inconsistent. Tried a few other peoples barista Express's and it's the same so I dont think it's a machine fault.

I am very much a Espresso exclusive person. I do like the darker roasts.

I did look at the sage grinder pro, but was advised against it as apparently it's more of a sideways step than upwards


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Yas90 said:


> Finding there arent enough steps/options in the grinder...needs a 8.5 or 8.75 setting. Furthermore, its wildly inconsistent. Tried a few other peoples barista Express's and it's the same so I dont think it's a machine fault.
> 
> I am very much a Espresso exclusive person. I do like the darker roasts.
> 
> I did look at the sage grinder pro, but was advised against it as apparently it's more of a sideways step than upwards


 It would be an improvement to have more steps. But not a massive step up. 
For your price range I'd go for the Manuale, very pleased with mine.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

I agree with Tom the Mignon Manuale is great value i bought the higher model with 55mm burs but if you prefer £200 the Mignon Manuale is hard to better in my limited experience


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Give up on the Sage grinders. I have spent a long time with them and they are really poor.

Depends on your space and aesthetic considerations. Mignon is small and cute. If you are after purely taste and quality try to push for bigger flat burrs. 64mm in the Mazzer Super Jolly or 83mm in the Mazzer Major. Also figure out what is best for you, single dosing or not. And also doser or on demand. They all have pros and cons.

Regardless, the Eureka Mignon will be a huge upgrade from the in built grinder.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

M_H_S said:


> Give up on the Sage grinders. I have spent a long time with them and they are really poor.


 To be honest I've found my to be fine on the Barista Touch, I don't have much experience as only had my machine for 2 months, I mainly have dark roast and it seems to give me a nice tasking coffee.

I have found that not filling the hopper and weighing for single dose best, 18.5g of beans in and I get 18g out once ground.


----------



## Yas90 (Mar 3, 2020)

Oooh thanks for the advice guys

The mazzer jolly is £700 ???? I assume theres no way second hand ones are for 300.

Maybe I should gk for the mignon specialita as it has bigger burrs


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Yas90 said:


> Oooh thanks for the advice guys
> 
> The mazzer jolly is £700 ???? I assume theres no way second hand ones are for 300.
> 
> Maybe I should gk for the mignon specialita as it has bigger burrs


 Mazzer Super Jolly or Major should be fairly straght forward to find second hand <= £300. But agree with above re pros and cons of these grinders vs. the Eureka range.


----------



## Yas90 (Mar 3, 2020)

Really? Well then the mazzer super jolly is something I should take very seriously

Will it just be ebay searches?


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Yas90 said:


> Really? Well then the mazzer super jolly is something I should take very seriously
> Will it just be ebay searches?


Ebay has plenty or wait for a well loved one to pop up in the for sale section. I'd say keep an open mind in the 64mm flat burr range. There are a lot of options. Just Super Jollys theres quite a few so you can chose one that suits at an ok price. Also if you opt for on demand then there will be a significant jump in price.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yas90 (Mar 3, 2020)

I think I'd be happy with single dosing

I'm currently trying to single dose with barista express which is difficult but that along with the motta levelling tool has helped massively with my extractions and ratios....taste is so much better.

I just feel the drawbacks are the grind itself now


----------



## idekov (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm very happy with my Eureka Mignon MCI - very compact, nice looking and solid. Its close to your budget...

https://www.mobacoffee.de/Eureka-Mignon-Istantaneo-MCI-Timer-Chrom


----------



## Yas90 (Mar 3, 2020)

Thanks I'll also look into this


----------



## Yas90 (Mar 3, 2020)

M_H_S said:


> Ebay has plenty or wait for a well loved one to pop up in the for sale section. I'd say keep an open mind in the 64mm flat burr range. There are a lot of options. Just Super Jollys theres quite a few so you can chose one that suits at an ok price. Also if you opt for on demand then there will be a significant jump in price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 So a chap on ebay has offered me a "very good condition" Mazzer Major for £280

Worth it?

Noted it ways 20kg

Is this overkill for me, or a good option?


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

I'd take a punt at this if i were in your position

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114141717079

Flat 54mm burr grinder for 65 pounds!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Yas90 said:


> I'm currently trying to single dose with barista express which is difficult


 In what way you finding it difficult @Yas90? I only single dose with mine as i get much better results.


----------



## Yas90 (Mar 3, 2020)

Dalerst said:


> In what way you finding it difficult @Yas90? I only single dose with mine as i get much better results.


 Not getting the same amount each time

Is that a retention issue?


----------



## Yas90 (Mar 3, 2020)

Appreciate the spot...unfortunately buy it now option is gone...so made a bid


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Yas90 said:


> Not getting the same amount each time
> 
> Is that a retention issue?


 How much difference are you getting between grinds, if i put 18.5g in i generally get between 18 and 18.5g out.


----------



## Yas90 (Mar 3, 2020)

Checked today with some coffee masters beans

Pulled a few shots

Anywhere between 0.4 to 0.8g loss


----------



## Strchr03 (Jun 6, 2020)

I was thinking of going for a barista express, looking at the cost of grinders alone, to replace my DeLonghi dedica and Kilner hand grind set up... not so sure anymore...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

